# Marin hybrid bike $300



## Paidbythepound

Shimano components, everything works just bought a road bike so don’t need anymore. Also comes with another set of tires


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halenajuli

Hi, i am also seeking the expertise of the people who know!!
I am an ex-runner...driven from my passion by a string of injuries!! I am female, 178cm in height, and about 78kgs in weight (yeah put on quite a few when the running stopped).
On the advice of my specialist, I have taken up swimming and cycling (spin mostly with the odd 'hybrid' ride around our local lake). I have really enjoyed outdoor cycling so have decided to look into road biking as a more permanent fixture in my fitness schedule. I would also like to think that in time I can commute the 30-odd km to work.
Can anyone offer suggestions as to the best way to go in regard to these bikes?? Also if anyone could offer any other suggestions/good buys, faults with the above, things I should consider, etc I would be truly grateful.


----------



## ktdtx

Biking is "kinder & gentler" to your knees but I occasionally feel like I have a target on my back, from vehicle traffic depending where I am riding. I've been lucky so far and to be fair--the drivers seem to be more tolerant of bikes on "their roads" than in years past.
A commute of that distance is certainly "doable" but for many months of the year you would want a shower at work--you will sweat.
The main differences in those bikes are
1-weight--gravel bike heavier
2-some of that is due to larger tires
3-what they call geometry--the angles and lengths of the tubes making up the bikes--the gravel bike will probably be a little more comfortable but 30 km is not a long time on a bike--I am getting older and probably average 15 mph when I am riding somewhat regularly.

One important thing on a bike is fit. Make sure it is the right size and that it fits your body--too small, too large, too much weight on your hands/wrists, etc can make a rid miserable.
Components are the other thing--Shimano is a common one and has different levels--most all are good but Shimano isn't the only one making good components any more.
There are probably some decent used bikes for sale which were bought during the Covid time and now they aren't being used--BUT--remember the fit part.
Here is a quick link Gravel vs Road Bike


----------

